# Ralph's Finances



## Big Bad Wart (Dec 10, 2020)

During the  main thread I saw small glimpses of people trying to keep up with Ralph's finances but it was completely drowned out when  major events happened. This is why we should have dedicated thread to discussing how Ralph is doing Financially.

In the leaks released we got this screenshot with ralph claiming he has around 35K. (for some reason I can't add the screenshot) 



The SPLC in their article about extremist on DLive included TheRalphRetort's earnings. From April 16 - Late October 2020 he made $24,346.03.

ARTICLE | ARCHIVE

Know Streams of income as of January 17th 2021
DLive: https://dlive.tv/theralphretort  (Demonetized and banned after the capitol hill riots)
Trovo: https://trovo.live/theralphretort
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/theralphretort
His Merch store: https://shop.theralphretort.com/
StreamElements: https://streamelements.com/colorfulralph/tip
Suscribestar: https://www.subscribestar.com/theralphretort

Here is the Python script written by @irujdksajksdjlsk to get everything from the Earnings Tab on Dlive.

```
import requests

import json

import re



displayname = 'theralphretort'



after = '99999999999'

csv = open(displayname + '-earnings.csv', 'w')

csv.write('id,sender,recipient,amount,timestamp\n')

pattern = re.compile('@([^\s]+) donated (\d+) LEMON\(s\) to post ([^\+]+)\+.*')



while after != '':

    earnings = json.loads(requests.post('https://graphigo.prd.dlive.tv/',data=

    '{"operationName":"LivestreamProfileWallet","variables":{"displayname":"'

    + displayname + '","first":20,"isLoggedIn":false,"after":"' + after + '"},' +

    '"extensions":{"persistedQuery":{"version":1,"sha256Hash":' +

    '"bea6cdfec46735f1d7510acc1cd0823585dfb7feb6b20ecba886fd678b60c699"}}}').text)



    earnings = earnings['data']['userByDisplayName']['transactions']

    after = earnings['pageInfo']['endCursor']

    for transaction in earnings['list']:

        match = pattern.match(transaction['description'])

        if bool(match):

            csv.write(transaction['seq'] + ',')

            csv.write(match.group(1) + ',')

            csv.write(match.group(3) + ',')

            csv.write(match.group(2) + ',')

            csv.write(transaction['createdAt'] + '\n')

csv.close()
```
According to Sam losco's post it still worked on Nov. 26 even with the earning tab being removed by Dlive. Still works.

During Sam Losco's tenure as the main stream sniper for the kill stream he kept track of the lemons.









						Lemon Chart
					

Sheet1   Date,Lemons,Duration (libsyn) Fri 9/11/20,10570,1:53:27 Mon 9/14/20,15970,2:33:42 Tue 9/15/20,6010,2:27:05 Thu 9/17/20,12290,2:45:03 Fri 9/18/20,16710,3:10:18 Mon 9/21/20,10730,2:39:11 Tue 9/22/20,14810,2:50:52 Wed 9/23/20,16690,2:56:43 Thu 9/24/20,11180,2:24:49 Fri 9/25/20,35110,2:57:43...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 10, 2020)

The script still works. I last used it when Godwinson pissed away money.

It does dump time stamps in Unix time, so you can use this formula to convert it to UTC time:

```
E2/1000/86400+25569
```
If you've made no modifications to the csv, E2 is the first timestamp cell when you open it as a spreadsheet.

To convert it to your local timezone add this to the formula 

```
+ TZ/24
```
Replace "TZ" with your timezones offset from UTC. For example, I'm in the Mountain time zone so currently my offset is -7 so I'd replace "TZ" with "-7".


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Dec 10, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> The script still works. I last used it when Godwinson pissed away money.
> 
> It does dump time stamps in Unix time, so you can use this formula to convert it to UTC time:
> 
> ...


I remember earlier in the thread you were making charts on the viewers ralph had and a csv file on his earnings, do you still have those? I was planning going into the thread to search for them but the leaks makes hard to locate them since the thread grows in small burst.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 10, 2020)

Autistic said:


> I remember earlier in the thread you were making chart on the viewers ralph had and a csv file on his earnings, do you still have those? I was planning going into the thread to search for them but the leaks makes hard to locate them since the thread grows in small burst.


I never tracked viewers because Dlive fudges that number and it's too hard to track. Would I just note max viewers or have a timeline showing the fluctuation to get a better picture?
I just tracked show length and lemons earned but I haven't updated it since I stopped sniping.


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1s7pJW1SkIid78uT366VeAVsJD0zg-4sHnMxcm60Zew8/edit?usp=sharing
		

Shows in bold had title guests.


----------



## BoxcarBeethoven (Dec 10, 2020)

As an early post I would like to submit the work that the fine folks over at the SPLC did for us in breaking down exactly how much money Ralph made from April to October this year (2020).


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Dec 10, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> I never tracked viewers because Dlive fudges that number and it's too hard to track. Would I just note max viewers or have a timeline showing the fluctuation to get a better picture?
> I just tracked show length and lemons earned but I haven't updated it since I stopped sniping.
> 
> 
> ...





BoxcarBeethoven said:


> As an early post I would like to submit the work that the fine folks over at the SPLC did for us in breaking down exactly how much money Ralph made from April to October this year (2020).
> 
> View attachment 1779821


I added them to the OP. I usually don't make threads so is there anything else you guys suggest I add? Or anything important I missed that should be included in the OP?


----------



## BoxcarBeethoven (Dec 11, 2020)

Autistic said:


> I added them to the OP. I usually don't make threads so is there anything else you guys suggest I add? Or anything important I missed that should be included in the OP?


Might be worth including (if you can find it) the various posts from Ade and a few years ago (I think the stream me era) where it was mentioned that he still had ~50k in his bank account.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 11, 2020)

Finally the SPLC has done something useful.  I take back most of the mean things I've said about them.  So what, we're looking at a pretty optimistic 50k for the year?  On the other hand something tells me the SPLC hasn't dug as deep as some people here into the nuances of the lemon market and they have an incentive to over-inflate those numbers.

All that being said, Ralph could still make about the same amount of money on the killstream and go get a job.  Like even minimum wage he'll tack on an extra 20k or something.  Just use the job paychecks for the demon baby and the killstream money for liquor.  Breaks down perfectly!

Anyway, go ahead with those optimistic ratings.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Finally the SPLC has done something useful.  I take back most of the mean things I've said about them.  So what, we're looking at a pretty optimistic 50k for the year?  On the other hand something tells me the SPLC hasn't dug as deep as some people here into the nuances of the lemon market and they have an incentive to over-inflate those numbers.
> 
> All that being said, Ralph could still make about the same amount of money on the killstream and go get a job.  Like even minimum wage he'll tack on an extra 20k or something.  Just use the job paychecks for the demon baby and the killstream money for liquor.  Breaks down perfectly!
> 
> Anyway, go ahead with those optimistic ratings.


It was this lady in that wrote the software to get the numbers. She hasn't released more info, so hopefully she is counting everything correctly.
-https://theconversation.com/profiles/megan-squire-342387

From what I could see she hasn't released the software or gone into details about how it works, either. She did say in one article/post talking about the software was that it had been "monitoring" since whenever so it could just be taking lemon counts from the website like the script above.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> All that being said, Ralph could still make about the same amount of money on the killstream and go get a job.  Like even minimum wage he'll tack on an extra 20k or something.  Just use the job paychecks for the demon baby and the killstream money for liquor.  Breaks down perfectly!
> 
> Anyway, go ahead with those optimistic ratings.



Considering Ralph has never had a real job in his life, all jokes aside, he would have genuine psychological issues in getting one now.

And that is leaving aside how unsuited he would be to a remarkably wide range of jobs due to his poor physical condition and how poor a candidate he would appear to any prospective employer, when they see he has never worked a day in his life, thus brings no skills.

Maybe he could get a job as a janitor somewhere.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 11, 2020)

Pretty sad when you can't get hired to even pick up trash. But hey, why turn down a free meal,  right, Ralphy?


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 11, 2020)

SargonF00t said:


> Considering Ralph has never had a real job in his life, all jokes aside, he would have genuine psychological issues in getting one now.
> 
> And that is leaving aside how unsuited he would be to a remarkably wide range of jobs due to his poor physical condition and how poor a candidate he would appear to any prospective employer, when they see he has never worked a day in his life, thus brings no skills.
> 
> Maybe he could get a job as a janitor somewhere.


Janitors are excellent entry level jobs. This retard could have gone to trade school for training on becoming a lathe operator and didn't.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 11, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Janitors are excellent entry level jobs. This retard could have gone to trade school for training on becoming a lathe operator and didn't.


Gator would be an excellent reference too.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 15, 2020)

Ralph is down to 217 simps on his Patreon. It's been steadily decreasing since the end of Nov. IIRC he peaked at 237 so he's lost 20 now. I attributed it at first to the standard end of the month drop, but it's still going down.
Also, @Autistic add his subscribe star to the op: https://www.subscribestar.com/theralphretort
He only has 11 simps there.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Dec 15, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph is down to 217 simps on his Patreon. It's been steadily decreasing since the end of Nov. IIRC he peaked at 237 so he's lost 20 now. I attributed it at first to the standard end of the month drop, but it's still going down.
> Also, @Autistic add his subscribe star to the op: https://www.subscribestar.com/theralphretort
> He only has 11 simps there.


I can't edit the OP for anymore for some reason.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

*Ralph received 20,000$ in bitcoin (0.5 btc)*
Ralph recently got a massive boost in his finances. He was part of a group of people online that got part of 500,000$ worth of bitcoin from a french man
news article about it: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/excl...ount-181954668.html?__twitter_impression=true


> WASHINGTON — On Dec. 8, someone made a simultaneous transfer of 28.15 bitcoins — worth more than $500,000 at the time — to 22 different virtual wallets, most of them belonging to prominent right-wing organizations and personalities.


The FBI is investigating the people involved as terrorist organizations "funded by international governments and inividuals"
And blame Ralph and Nick among others for the 1/06/21 capitol protest

The french man wrote a suicide note about it, were he killed himself because they used wooden doors at Auschwitz




Chainalysis full analysis of the data: https://blog.chainalysis.com/reports/capitol-riot-bitcoin-donation-alt-right-domestic-extremism


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 15, 2021)

So how much total has Gunt made in crypto? The amount in his bitcoin wallet may be a tangible asset that Faith should consider as part of her damages


----------



## Matcha Brain Gang (Jan 15, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> So how much total has Gunt made in crypto? The amount in his bitcoin wallet may be a tangible asset that Faith should consider as part of her damages


Pretty sure he cashes out all his bitcoin as soon as he gets it, theres a Twitter post from 2019 where he says he had "in the thousands" of bitcoin but he cashed them all out.

Same is most likely true for the bitcoin he received from the Frenchman, it all goes straight to makers mark and cigars so he can film himself acting rich.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Everyone with an X-tag has been demonetized on dlive
https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 15, 2021)

Matcha Brain Gang said:


> Pretty sure he cashes out all his bitcoin as soon as he gets it, theres a Twitter post from 2019 where he says he had "in the thousands" of bitcoin but he cashed them all out.
> 
> Same is most likely true for the bitcoin he received from the Frenchman, it all goes straight to makers mark and cigars so he can film himself acting rich.


IIRC he cashed out within a day of receiving the 10k from the time traveler.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> IIRC he cashed out within a day of receiving the 10k from the time traveler.


Well how else is he going to pay those private attorney's fees?


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 15, 2021)

Ralph’s mom’s hospital bills have him shook. Is he in medical debt proper or just tardy? I think it’s a little of both: He’s dragging his feet because he knows the combo of dwindling income + incoming child support is gonna put him in debt sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Apr 16, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Ralph’s mom’s hospital bills have him shook. Is he in medical debt proper or just tardy? I think it’s a little of both: He’s dragging his feet because he knows the combo of dwindling income + incoming child support is gonna put him in debt sooner rather than later.


He's said before he doesn't pay medical bills. If his mom wasn't able to cover the costs of the hospital bills and stay in an extended care facility I'm sure he had no intention of paying. They probably threatened to send her home and make him take care of her so now he's scrambling to get a few bucks.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 14, 2021)

So to update this thread: Ralph has been banned from Patreon (finally) and his SubscribeStar is.. well..




28 total and it shows how many at each tier so we know he's only getting $202 a month. A month. Ouch.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (May 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> So to update this thread: Ralph has been banned from Patreon (finally) and his SubscribeStar is.. well..
> 
> View attachment 2170853
> 
> 28 total and it shows how many at each tier so we know he's only getting $202 a month. A month. Ouch.


I'm shocked that no one is willing to pay Ralph $50 a month to do his show prep for him.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 15, 2021)

Gunt's money is going down the drain, and all he can do is cope with the fact that he's irrelevant and sliding into bankruptcy. Cope, seethe, dilate, sneed.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 15, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> I'm shocked that no one is willing to pay Ralph $50 a month to do his show prep for him.


The only ones willing to pay that are the cringe wignats that keep getting Ralph banned. I’m sure dingo and Rand pay Ralph for the privilege of being good star callers and rotating door cohosts


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 15, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Gunt's money is going down the drain, and all he can do is cope with the fact that he's irrelevant and sliding into bankruptcy. Cope, seethe, dilate, sneed.



You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 2172731


Well, the fact that you are coping so hard over it is a pretty good indicator it's true.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 2172731


Just weed? No new Jordans or gold chains. Talk about a broke nigga


----------



## FM Bradley (May 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 2172731


"Designer Weed." I'm certain this smelly fuck has been sold oregano in the Junior High cafeteria at some point in time.

Weed stores can't take plastic. I wonder about the exorbitant cash withdrawal fees he's running up on Sandra's cards...

Bet you don't repost this for you dipshitty faggot followers because IT'S TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 2172731


Ethan Ralph is a big fat bitch who is too cowardly to log onto his Kiwi Farms account and directly quote me, so he instead takes a screenshot of my post and complains about it in his hugbox. Keep huffing that copium once all those bills come pouring in and you get buried in debt.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 28 total and it shows how many at each tier so we know he's only getting $202 a month. A month. Ouch.


ethan might actually be down lower than he was during gg, especially with child support


Sam Losco said:


> Well, the fact that you are coping so hard over it is a pretty good indicator it's true.


Ethan ralph himself complained his savings was eaten away and he needed mantsu's to help pay bills, he's been banned from patreon, its true


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (May 15, 2021)

What got him banned from Patreon?


----------



## Sriracha (May 15, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> What got him banned from Patreon?


Ade flagging him. 

He doxxed Ade on his website so she went after his bread and butter and got his patreon taken down.


----------



## Weapon of Durgasoft (May 15, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> his bread and butter


I think you mean his bread and margarine.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 15, 2021)

Ayy Big Dog said:


> I think you mean his bread and margarine.


Makers and trash-burgers


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 16, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 2172731


Null might live in a “3rd world country”, but at least he doesn’t look like Ethan when he wakes up in the morning to create hugboxes for validation in PM chats.


----------



## Smoke Manmuscle (May 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> So to update this thread: Ralph has been banned from Patreon (finally) and his SubscribeStar is.. well..
> 
> View attachment 2170853
> 
> 28 total and it shows how many at each tier so we know he's only getting $202 a month. A month. Ouch.


Damn no source of income and Mama Gunts medical bills coming due? He is not going like discovering how much a funeral costs.

What's the betting starting at for him losing the gunt shack


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

guntalicious said:


> Damn no source of income and Mama Gunts medical bills coming due? He is not going like discovering how much a funeral costs.
> 
> What's the betting starting at for him losing the gunt shack


It’s definitely going to be the cheapest casket and then for the wake it’s going to be a white trash bbq.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 17, 2021)

RAPED FINANCES is the sentence of the week.


----------



## CeeShape (May 17, 2021)

i am thinking no life insurance as very poor people do not think to have it
no pay out . he will need to sue for a medical mal practice death . 
if any one is watching or tracking Subscribe Star check at the amount of patreons he had see how much move to new platform


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (May 17, 2021)

The crack shack that Sandra owned has a lien on it, so Ralph cannot inherit the house unless he wants to pay off the debt (most likely not).


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 18, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> The crack shack that Sandra owned has a lien on it, so Ralph cannot inherit the house unless he wants to pay off the debt (most likely not).


We don't know if Sandra left a will. However assuming she didn't and there is no spouse, next of kin gets equal distribution.
What to keep an eye on is 2 things.

1. Did Ralph qualify as executor as the estate?
2. Did Ralph retain an estate lawyer?

The lein is worth paying to get the house and Ralph has the money (especially if it is less than $10k). He would be a retard to not pay it off inless the lein is more than the value of the house. Where he will run into issues is his disabled brother (as far as we know) is entitled to 50% of that house be it living in it or selling it. Ralph has proven to be a selfish person, and when filing with commisioner of accounts I have no doubt he is going to pocket estate money. Unlike other criminal charges, the government doesn't fuck around with money and is quick to jail people who steal from estates. Depending how disabled Ralphs brother is, someone may have to qualify as a legal guardian to make sure that Ralph isn't stealing his cut of the estate. 

Ralph, let the laziness pay off. Get a lawyer and make them handle this for you, play nice with your brother and give him what he is owed. You can't do it yourself.

Actually, I just realized something, Ralph is a convicted felon so he cannot qualify as an executor. His brother is mentally disabled and cannot qualify as executor. Who the hell is going to qualify for the estate? Holy shit I hope his mom named an executor!


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 18, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> We don't know if Sandra left a will. However assuming she didn't and there is no spouse, next of kin gets equal distribution.
> What to keep an eye on is 2 things.
> 
> 1. Did Ralph qualify as executor as the estate?
> ...


Joke: Gator
Reality: Either no one or Pantsu


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 18, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Joke: Gator
> Reality: Either no one or Pantsu


Even better a random drunk Aussie (Rand) is executor. 

Would be great if PPP was sliding into Sandras DMs and Sandra made him the executor.


----------



## FM Bradley (May 19, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Even better a random drunk Aussie (Rand) is executor.
> 
> Would be great if PPP was sliding into Sandras DMs and Sandra made him the executor.


Be better if it was Faith.  Enjoy having Sandra's best paper plates fine china auctioned off for BLM, Chuntflaps.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 19, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> We don't know if Sandra left a will. However assuming she didn't and there is no spouse, next of kin gets equal distribution.
> What to keep an eye on is 2 things.
> 
> 1. Did Ralph qualify as executor as the estate?
> ...


The house was bought from the bank by a Russian businessmen and they just continued to rent the house from then on.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 20, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> So to update this thread: Ralph has been banned from Patreon (finally) and his SubscribeStar is.. well..
> 
> View attachment 2170853
> 
> 28 total and it shows how many at each tier so we know he's only getting $202 a month. A month. Ouch.


Update:



Since his Patreon ban, Ralph's SubscribeStar has gone from 28 subs @ $202 a month to 35 subs @ $240 (https://archive.md/gKiOu). I snapped that first screenshot AFTER a bit of a bump from the Patreon ban. At the moment of the ban, he was at $162 with 22 subs (https://archive.md/bYjSq). So, in total, only 13 people have followed from Patreon to SubscibeStar.

oof 
Not looking good there bud. Hope the KILLSTREAM NETWORK!!!! works out. You don't have your moms credit to live off of now.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 20, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Joke: Gator
> Reality: Either no one or Pantsu


Qualifying for an executorship is not something people actively want to do. Sure you control the money of the estate but if you fuck up or fail in your duties you go to jail. Ralph sending a yes man to do it so he can ransack what ever is left will end in Gator or Pantsu in jail and once they research it, they will not wanna do it. 
I mean, I guess he could pay a lawyer to act as executor as well as set up the estate issues, but prepare for hourly charges that will eat up every last drop of the estate.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 23, 2021)

If Sandra has ANY extended family they will probably de facto become executor. What makes all of this really funny is the idea that some rando gets a knock on the door with "Hey remember your second cousin Sandra? We, I regret to inform you she has passed. In addition you, yes you the second cousin who probably has not spoken to Sandra in years, are the closest relation functional enough to be the executor of her estate. Good luck, have fun, and don't end up in jail!" Only to be confronted with the fact that one of her sons is disabled, and the other is too much of a drunk, shit-sniffing inbred faggot to have kept his shit together enough to at least stay out of jail himself. It's like getting a 4chan pizza order but it's the biggest pile of WTF grade bullshit imaginable.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 23, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> If Sandra has ANY extended family they will probably de facto become executor. What makes all of this really funny is the idea that some rando gets a knock on the door with "Hey remember your second cousin Sandra? We, I regret to inform you she has passed. In addition you, yes you the second cousin who probably has not spoken to Sandra in years, are the closest relation functional enough to be the executor of her estate. Good luck, have fun, and don't end up in jail!" Only to be confronted with the fact that one of her sons is disabled, and the other is too much of a drunk, shit-sniffing inbred faggot to have kept his shit together enough to at least stay out of jail himself. It's like getting a 4chan pizza order but it's the biggest pile of WTF grade bullshit imaginable.


Personally I’m hoping Ronnie Ralph Sr. Is named executor.


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 24, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You fucking fan fiction faggot, Glad Ralph isn't mad. You better pray Ralph doesn't do something this Saturday Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 2172731


It's interesting how smug he is here.

Almost like he thinks he's really slick and has gotten away with something.

I wonder if he's really gotten away with it, though.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 24, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> It's interesting how smug he is here.
> 
> Almost like he thinks he's really slick and has gotten away with something.
> 
> I wonder if he's really gotten away with it, though.


Speaking of Telegram, I rememeber he mentioned he was going to post more there but he hasn't. Anyways related to his finances his last telegram post was about him buy more Cardano and the latest comments :





Everyone ready for Tonight's kill report ? How many dono's will Ralph milk from his dead mom's body tonight? Didn't he milk some money from DarkVeeh's death?


----------



## Fslur (May 24, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Everyone ready for Tonight's kill report ? How many dono's will Ralph milk from his dead mom's body tonight? Didn't he milk some money from DarkVeeh's death?


Surprised he is streaming this soon tbh. Yes, he did a tribute stream to Dark V. Full stream link


----------



## Ralphamale (May 24, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Surprised he is streaming this soon tbh. Yes, he did a tribute stream to Dark V. Full stream link


Dark V would disavow what Ralph became even Dark V's nephew called Ralph a faggot when Ralph asked him to be on for the second anniversary of V's death.


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (Aug 21, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1428920655026741248 ( https://archive.ph/2UW4v )



276*$7.99 = $2,205.24
138*$79.99 = $11,038.62  (about $919.89 / month)
So roughly $3,129 per month or $37,548 / year  if he doesn't scare off the monthly subscribers.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 21, 2021)

kiwifarmsfan1 said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1428920655026741248 ( https://archive.ph/2UW4v )
> View attachment 2465247
> 276*$7.99 = $2,205.24
> 138*$79.99 = $11,038.62  (about $919.89 / month)
> So roughly $3,129 per month or $37,548 / year  if he doesn't scare off the monthly subscribers.


IIRC SecureServer gets a 30% cut.
So monthly subs 2,205.24-30% = $1,543.67 a month * 12 = $18,524.04 for the year.
Yearly 11,038.62-30% = $7,727.03 one time, that doesn't get divided out monthly.  
Total for the year assuming no changes: $26,251.07. Hood rich.

He's also paying a monthly payment for server fees that is unknown but possibly hundreds a month. Though I'm thinking the tier plan that is public may be bullshit and he may have some other deal with them since they are getting the 30% too. I say this because of other SecureServer customers that don't post content hardly ever and can't possibly have enough subs still to even break even if they are paying hundreds a month in hosting fees.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




"Made 2-3000 dollars off BAT, Brave is getting worse, they need to step up their games!"
So by doing what? Giving you more BAT despite your dwindling engagement?


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 5, 2022)

Well this thread needs an update.

Gator has revealed that Ralph has been gambling (and losing) out of his business account and overdrawn it to the point where he had to use May's paypal to send him money.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



This begs the question, how is he paying rent?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 5, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Well this thread needs an update.
> 
> Gator has revealed that Ralph has been gambling (and losing) out of his business account and overdrawn it to the point where he had to use May's paypal to send him money.
> View attachment 2958990
> This begs the question, how is he paying rent?


Ralph getting his insurance check and that NFT sale definitely funded the shitshow for the end of 2021 and start of 2022. 

But he was so broke a few days ago he was willing to show the Gunt for $200 on his humiliation beg stream. He probably lost his last remaining shekels on that Chiefs game. 

Shit is grim for Ralphamale. He’s gambled away all his great Metkour fortune and has nothing to show for it.

He also owes several years of back taxes and Gator said something about a lien.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Mar 6, 2022)

https://peopleai.com/fame/identities/ethan-ralph


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Mar 6, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> View attachment 3049648
> 
> 
> 
> https://peopleai.com/fame/identities/ethan-ralph


I look forward to this being used against Ralph in the child support Arc.


----------



## The Big Dream (Mar 7, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> View attachment 3049648
> 
> 
> 
> https://peopleai.com/fame/identities/ethan-ralph


Gee the Ralph Retort adsense is making bank. Don't we all look like chumps


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 25, 2022)

I like how Ralph flexes his (fake) income but then would also have to acknowledge that his enemies make way more than him. If Ralph gets $1,000 a day with 600 viewers, how many does the shyster lawyer make with $60,000 Ralph? Or do you somehow convince yourself that he's actually poor because he doesn't have a stupid peepaw ring and gucci shades?


----------



## WeWuzHeretics (May 25, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I like how Ralph flexes his (fake) income but then would also have to acknowledge that his enemies make way more than him. If Ralph gets $1,000 a day with 600 viewers, how many does the shyster lawyer make with $60,000 Ralph? Or do you somehow convince yourself that he's actually poor because he doesn't have a stupid peepaw ring and gucci shades?


There was a stream where Rekieta said he paid more in taxes than Ralph was claiming to make in a year, and going by how he's destroying even larger channels in superchats, I have to imagine that's likely true. Not including other sources of income.

Shame he had to burn that bridge over something so petty, tons of channels would have killed for the spotlight with such a growing name, especially now with cases like Rittenhouse/Heard skyrocketing channels from literally who's to full time youtube career. Imagine a universe exists where Ralph could casually hit Rekeita up and appear on a panel in front of 50k+ viewers and shill himself on alt-tech.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 25, 2022)

So if Ralph repudiates the $1100 Vickers child support supervised visitation ‘offer’ and claims he’s going to court over it (lol) because he doesn’t want to be ‘cucked’ out of $1100 a month for his son (lol), where does that leave him?
- Ralph continues to bullshit about custody on Twitter and does nothing like he’s been doing
-Vickers actually goes after Ralph for a forensic investigation into his shady As Fuck financials. This is on the table, because Vickers did make an offer for supervised visitation and $1100, which is actually a sweet ass deal for any decent man that wants to see his son and make peace with the mother of his child, instead of bitch about it like a white trash pos.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 25, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> So if Ralph repudiates the $1100 Vickers child support supervised visitation ‘offer’ and claims he’s going to court over it (lol) because he doesn’t want to be ‘cucked’ out of $1100 a month for his son (lol), where does that leave him?
> - Ralph continues to bullshit about custody on Twitter and does nothing like he’s been doing
> -Vickers actually goes after Ralph for a forensic investigation into his shady As Fuck financials. This is on the table, because Vickers did make an offer for supervised visitation and $1100, which is actually a sweet ass deal for any decent man that wants to see his son and make peace with the mother of his child, instead of bitch about it like a white trash pos.


Paternity has been established. Ralph will have to pay child support. 

There’s a long documented history where he discusses hiding income so he won’t ever pay a dime towards child support. There’s even more on the public record about Ralph bragging about all the money he makes, including a recent one where he claims he makes $1k a day. Lmao.

$1100 a month is a very good offer, better than what a judge will order. Child support isn’t about buying access to a child, it’s about making sure their material needs are met. A judge could easily tell Ralph to pay $2000 a month and give him no visitation. 

In fact I’d bet the only way a judge will grant any visitation to Ralph is if he agrees to regular drug testing. Ralph has documented, severe substance abuse issues. He streams himself drunk and smoking weed while driving. No judge is going to permit a guy with such obvious drinking and drug problems to be around a toddler unsupervised. Paying child support is a given, but if Ralph wants to see Xander he’s going to have to pay to be drug tested and he will fail those tests. 

 Hell, the public rant Ralph went on after Chrissie’s show is enough to ensure he will never see Xander without anger management and substance abuse counseling. 

Ralph should take the exceedingly reasonable and generous offer made by Vickers and stfu because a judge is going to order higher payments and require drug testing and counseling before he considers allowing even short supervised visits once a month.


----------



## Telemeter (May 25, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> View attachment 3049648
> 
> 
> 
> https://peopleai.com/fame/identities/ethan-ralph





Ralph should be the one offering Keemstar 100k.


----------

